# Big change to F-650



## MisterG (Dec 5, 2007)

I stumbled upon a development mule that Ford has running around for cold weather testing. It was obviously experimental as it had what appeared to be 1/3 a fiberglass doghouse with a super duty grill riveted on. I was able to sweet talk some information out of the driver. Apparently Ford will be dropping the Cummins engine and putting their own diesel from the Superduty line into it. The doghouse was in place to make room for the radiator / intercooler assembly, which was jammed well to the front of the temporary snout, so obviously a nose job will be in order as well as the mechanical changes. I lament the loss of the Cummins as that is my favorite diesel, but I suppose the change was inevitable. I took photos with my phone of the temporary snout. If I can figure out how to post them off my phone, I will.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

More brilliance from Ford. 

Great idea, replace the one and only true medium duty diesel they offer. With what comes down to an untested design of their own, since in reality, the 6.7 has not been out long enough to have really been proven.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

n/a...............


----------



## ABDIRT (Sep 2, 2008)

*Yes they do*



SnoFarmer;1754492 said:


> n/a...............


Ford currently uses the cummins diesel in there F650 series medium duty trucks and have been for years. To really throw you off the automatic version has the Alison trans in it.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The Alison trans has a fallowing, I will not deny that but it to fails.
The new trans from dodge no longer uses bands.

I just hate seeing a cummins being shamed into powering a furd...
It's good to see they are going to their own power-plant.
Sales could fall as some buy it because it had a cummins. 


I think the 6.7(cummins) (7years)has been around long enough to be proven as many are well over the 300-500k mark in the stock configuration.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Totally different tranny in the MD vs light duty trucks. Both are Allisons but one is much different than the other. 

Greg, Cummins have been powering Fords for a long, long, long time. My '93 L8000 has a Cummins.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;1754364 said:


> More brilliance from Ford.
> 
> Great idea, replace the one and only true medium duty diesel they offer. With what comes down to an untested design of their own, since in reality, the 6.7 has not been out long enough to have really been proven.


Its going on 4 years since its been out, any longer it will be outdated.

I'm sure it has more to do with tighter emissions.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

Cummins is underpowered in a 650 anyways. Even though it's a sleeveless POS throw away motor, the cat is much more pleasant to drive in those trucks.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

All CAT is famous for is making 90day throw-a-ways..
Haven't seen anything new on the road with a cat, 

I know mark, they are even a power plant for different makes of heavy equipment...
I still don't like them in a furd....:waving:


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

SnoFarmer;1755401 said:


> All CAT is famous for is making 90day throw-a-ways..
> Haven't seen anything new on the road with a cat,
> 
> I know mark, they are even a power plant for different makes of heavy equipment...
> I still don't like them in a furd....:waving:


I thought Cat was to stop on road diesel engines and only do off road stuff?


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

MisterG;1754329 said:


> If I can figure out how to post them off my phone, I will.


Just hook your phone to your CPU, then when you upload, look through the DCIM or Camera folder on your phone and upload it.

...........


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

after driving a few 6.7 powered trucks, i think the 6.7 ford engine powered F-650 will run circles around those cummins turd underpowered trucks.


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Joe D;1760005 said:


> I thought Cat was to stop on road diesel engines and only do off road stuff?


I'm pretty sure they stopped building on-road engines in 2010.


----------

